# Bahia BLU L600 Cigar Review - Pretty Darn Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Little out of my league here, but I smoke many different cigars, from the top tier to the yardcars. I really enjoyed this one. The construction wa...

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU L600 Cigar Review - Pretty Darn Good


----------

